# Need Help Again.....Injecting.



## Jmullins020 (Nov 24, 2013)

ok guys sorry to always ask for ur alls help but i usually trust what u guys say.  Anyways, ok......i inject in my shoulders.  22 gauge 1 inch needle.  I alternate every monday and thursday.  I am currently running test 400.  I usually shoot from .5 to .8 milliliters.  

Heres my problem....in the beginning weeks the injections go great...sometimes i see a little blood but usually not a lot.  The oil goes in daily easily and my arm usually gets sore.  Well now I'm on my 4th week and I'm seeing a lot of blood and my last injection it was hard to push in the oil and when i pulled the needle out blood shot everywhere.  I am worried if it bleeds a lot that most of my oil runs out.....and usually my arm will b sore when i have good injections so thats how i know its in there.  

If you guys can take the time to help me i would b grateful.  Thanks


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 24, 2013)

Get yourself 25G  5/8 or 1 inch sticks, I use it for all spots especially shoulder, I have no issues, when you go to a higher gauge stick you will bleed a little more, some injections go smooth and some are a harder push(warming up your oil will help this), its normal, getting sore is to be expected, I dont go more than 1cc per shoulder injection to limit soreness


----------



## tokijava (Nov 24, 2013)

I think you will need to rotate the injection sites. 
Pin in the butt, hips, or thighs and let the shoulders heel for 2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Nov 24, 2013)

^^^i agree with this, sounds like your doing daily injections. You need about 6 sites to do daily inj without issues IMO. If you pin too frequently you build up scar tissue and the oil my not be absorbed. also 25g is the way to go if the oil is good quality and thin enough (most are).


----------



## famusone (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you guys using 25g for all sticks, thighs and buttocks??


----------



## samiolmartin (Jan 22, 2014)

tokijava said:


> I think you will need to rotate the injection sites.
> Pin in the butt, hips, or thighs and let the shoulders heel for 2 weeks.


yes I agree with you he will need to rotate the injection sites.


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 22, 2014)

famusone said:


> Are you guys using 25g for all sticks, thighs and buttocks??


Yes, I've also used 23g, but find 25 is just smoother and goes in and out easier.  1 1/2'' for the glutes, 1'' everywhere else works fine for me


----------



## famusone (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply biggiesmallz!


----------



## flood (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm surprised not using quads, aren't they far easier? Does injecting in shoulders make delts bigger, respond better?


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Inject in your thighs brah


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 20, 2014)

Deam bro 22g is crazy, 25g bro it's the way to go less damage to the tissue less scar in the long run.


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 20, 2014)

I never had luck pining quads so delts, gluts, gut/ham tight in its the best for me no pip at all my gluts are fairly lean so 
25g -5/8".
also I get the 5ml syringes the most I pin is 3ml do with the 5ml I don't have to reach to far back for the plunger giving me better control. Good luck brah.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Mar 21, 2014)

22 is too big. 25g 1 inch learn how to inject other parts of your body. If the shoulder is that sore and you get it squirting out then your in a bad spot and your asking for trouble. Let the shoulders heal where there is no pain and no swelling and no redness. Buttocks, and thighs are the easiest. Unless you have some big cannon ball shoulders I'd stay away from injecting them. I go slow when I pin I can usually find a spot where I don't even feel it. good luck.

Also I think most people inject to fast. Especially when injecting a shoulder because your reaching way over and your not exactly steady so the needle is bouncing around in there stabbing the shit out of the inside of that muscle like a tattoo machine. I like a spot where I am completely relaxed and have a steady hand less scar tissue less pain.


----------



## NelsonB (May 5, 2014)

absolutely agreed


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 20, 2014)

YEAH what ^ everyone said get 25's and google spot injections and all your muscle heads and get better at spot/site injections. That same 2 delts are going to get scar tissue!


----------

